# qla2xxx fiber channel problem

## Januszzz

Hi,

I'm trying to attach Gentoo to DS4700 IBM storage. I connected fiber directly and loaded qla2xxx module. It successfully finds the storage.

The problems is that while I belive I have only 3 logical drives on the array  (I created them in IBM setup program) the driver enumerates all disks and I can in no way find an array there  :Smile: 

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> GSI 72 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Found an ISP2422, irq 20, iobase 0xffffc20000010000

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Configuring PCI space...

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Configure NVRAM parameters...

Nov 20 15:16:43 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Verifying loaded RISC code...

Nov 20 15:16:53 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Firmware image unavailable.

Nov 20 15:16:53 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Firmware images can be retrieved from: ftp://ftp.qlogic.com/outgoing/linux/firmware/.

Nov 20 15:16:53 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Attempting to load (potentially outdated) firmware from flash.

Nov 20 15:16:54 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Allocated (64 KB) for EFT...

Nov 20 15:16:54 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Allocated (1413 KB) for firmware dump...

Nov 20 15:16:54 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Waiting for LIP to complete...

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: LIP reset occured (f7f7).

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: LIP occured (f7f7).

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: LIP reset occured (f7fb).

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: LIP occured (f7fb).

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: LOOP UP detected (2 Gbps).

Nov 20 15:16:55 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0: Topology - (Loop), Host Loop address 0x10

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC scsi6 : qla2xxx

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC qla2xxx 0000:03:03.0:

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.01.07-k1

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC QLogic QLA2460 - PCI-X 2.0 to 4Gb FC, Single Channel

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC ISP2422: PCI-X Mode 1 (133 MHz) @ 0000:03:03.0 hdma-, host#=6, fw=4.00.18 [IP]

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC Vendor: IBM-SSG   Model: ST373554FC    F   Rev: B909

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC SCSI device sdb: 143374000 512-byte hdwr sectors (73407 MB)

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sdb: Write Protect is off

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 10 08

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC SCSI device sdb: 143374000 512-byte hdwr sectors (73407 MB)

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sdb: Write Protect is off

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sdb: Mode Sense: b3 00 10 08

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through w/ FUA

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sdb: unknown partition table

Nov 20 15:16:56 backupFC sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

....

And so on.

Please do not vanish me if I'm too lame to play with FC  :Smile: 

Janusz

----------

## Januszzz

Like always,

I found solution by myself... Well ds4700 has TWO optical interfaces and I didn't notice the second one... it was hard to do this because my desk is small and having fibre channel array with two ibm 346 servers and fiber channel switches with total weight of about 110 kilos connected with several network cables among them can be confusing, belive me...  :Wink: 

The one I connected previously was designed for array stacking or so. Now the array works perfectly.

Janusz

----------

